# Mess Kit with Patent boot/shoe



## Luk007 (14 Aug 2014)

Good day,
I would like to purchase patent boot/shoe for my mess kit?  Do you have any idea? 
Thanks


----------



## Loachman (14 Aug 2014)

Expect to be mocked by those of us who wear real footwear.

Patent leather shoes are for perverts trying to be stealthy rather than carrying little mirrors on sticks.


----------



## Lightguns (14 Aug 2014)

There are alot of them types in the US Army then, Patent Leather shoes are regulation with Blues.  OP, try the US Cav store, they stock everything US military.


----------



## sandyson (14 Aug 2014)

I visited a Can-ex last month and was surprised to see patent shoes for sale. They seemed to me to be waiting to be scratched in what ever games a dinner evolves into.  I wonder if deep gouges could be repaired.  Being of the old school I would not be impressed by a buddy wearing such a shine.  That is much too artificial and that is a target. Quarter Wellingtons still seem the appropriate dress for a soldier, until you leave and then have to wear civilian black tie.  Even then, I just shine the Oxfords I have.


----------



## dimsum (14 Aug 2014)

sandyson said:
			
		

> I visited a Can-ex last month and was surprised to see patent shoes for sale. They seemed to me to be waiting to be scratched in what ever games a dinner evolves into.  *I wonder if deep gouges could be repaired. *



No they cannot.  The ADF has patent leather shoes as its dress shoes (the corollary being that recruits don't know how to polish shoes) and once there is a deep enough scratch, they have to throw it away.  

Bit of a waste, really.


----------



## Tibbson (14 Aug 2014)

I've always thought they looked fake and when I see someone wearing them I just think "lazy".  Saw them in CANEX today and I wouldnt waste the money.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2014)

I have the typical Wellington boot. They're made by Boulet (so they made, at least, one half decent boot). They take a real good brush shine, which is sufficient.

Besides, plastic shoes don't look good with spurs.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Aug 2014)

Patent leather is the appropriate materiel for men's dancing pumps ...







.... and for the men who are likely to need dancing pumps.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Soldiers don't wear dancing pumps. (And, please, don't post a picture of a highland dancer. I have one.)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (15 Aug 2014)

In Formation Halifax (which encompasses all 3 environments within the geographical area), patent leather footwear is NOT authorized with No 1As though it is for No 2 (Mess Dress).

Pat


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Aug 2014)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> In Formation Halifax (which encompasses all 3 environments within the geographical area), patent leather footwear is NOT authorized with No 1As though it is for No 2 (Mess Dress).
> 
> Pat




Most of the military women I know don't wear patent leather shoes because they don't want to look too effeminate.


----------



## dimsum (15 Aug 2014)

*sarcasm*

If we're going to continue the "Mess Kit means we can wear whatever we want" tangent from the Para Wings thread, I'm wearing these next time.  

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/rm-williams-to-supply-army-with-boots-for-next-five-years/story-fni6uo1m-1226695920147

*Not sarcasm*  

I have a pair of these in brown.  Not cheap but damn, they're worth every penny.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> *sarcasm*
> 
> If we're going to continue the "Mess Kit means we can wear whatever we want" tangent from the Para Wings thread, I'm wearing these next time.
> 
> ...



Why not? That's the type of authorized boot we already wear. Our's though are worn with overalls and stirrup type britches as opposed to the normal pants for mess dress. 

And spurs, the ladies love a man with spurs


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Aug 2014)

I have a pair of _Blundstones_, rubber sole, great fit and comfort. They would work as a day-to-day boot.

My dress boots, for mess kit and patrols were, as recceguy explained, somewhat _finer_, leather soled, and boxed for spurs.

But, for mess kit I would rather see well worn, shit stained Aussie work boots than f___ing _plastic_ (which is, essentially, what corfram, from which US military shoes were (still are) made, is).


----------



## dimsum (15 Aug 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I have a pair of _Blundstones_, rubber sole, great fit and comfort. They would work as a day-to-day boot.
> 
> My dress boots, for mess kit and patrols were, as recceguy explained, somewhat _finer_, leather soled, and boxed for spurs.
> 
> But, for mess kit I would rather see well worn, shit stained Aussie work boots than f___ing _plastic_ (which is, essentially, what corfram, from which US military shoes were (still are) made, is).



Blundstones (Blunnies) are a tradesman's boot here and can be issued as a safety boot for certain trades.  No one wears them in public with normal clothes, as I found out when I first got here with mine.  RM Williams boots are what you described as dress boots.  

On topic:  Much better than patent leather.


----------

